# Me vs ZX6R 636 - No video sorry



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Last night I was out for a mooch and this ZX6R 636 62 plate pulls up next to me and just nails the limiter, so I think.... OK why not, Wee hours, Clear dual private runway, set of lights, EcuTek into 1.5Bar RaceRom and off we go. Didn't have time to get it into launch control so it was just a right foot mash in R.

Level 1,2nd level 3rd I move in front, 4th yes behind me, 5th he's moving backwards.

We stop, we do it again - same result. He stops and commends me on "him being blown away" (bit of an exaggeration but still). 

I was quite surprised that I didnt win by more, so I look up the 636 and find its got 135BHP and 190KGS, he had a zort at least. 

Doing the sums it certainly makes my BHP per ton around the 440-460 mark, which is quite high so I'm going to go get on a dyno before she goes in for the next stage.

Nice the bikes are coming back out  and I guess Aero counts for a lot!

PS also did a few Vbox runs and got a 0-100 of 5.7


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That's blistering mate!

You must as happy as a blind puff in a hotdog factory


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> That's blistering mate!
> 
> You must as happy as a blind puff in a hotdog factory


That's good I like that one


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> That's blistering mate!
> 
> You must as happy as a blind puff in a hotdog factory




Johnny
when are you going in for the new ecutek? iv had mine done and no soot!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I just had my zx10r MOT'd the other day in preperation for the summer, and was out for a blast on it this Saturday gone. Its a 998cc and known for being quite the hooligan weapon... 

Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I only have a stage 4 GTR but the car feels as quick if not quicker than the bike, maybe its difficult to put the power down on the zx10r. Does surprise me that the zx636 wasn't further behind. Makes me question how often I might use the bike at this rate. 

I guess I have just come to appreciate they are different beasts and that despite the car now being what I consider to be faster in most real world aspects, the bike serves a purpose. 

H


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

It was only a 636, think you'd have a bit more trouble with a thou.........


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I await the challenge. When the next upgrade is done, Ill be in 1300 arena.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> I await the challenge. When the next upgrade is done, Ill be in 1300 arena.


Then you can do this: :thumbsup:

Kawasaki Ninja ZX-14R (2012) vs Nissan GT-R AMS Alpha 12+ - YouTube


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> I await the challenge. When the next upgrade is done, Ill be in 1300 arena.


Lol 1300 arena is takin the piss, I wouldn't even try.....:bowdown1:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

p.bro64 said:


> Lol 1300 arena is takin the piss, I wouldn't even try.....:bowdown1:


I think not - watch this space.....


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> I think not - watch this space.....


What I meant was I wouldn't even try on the bike, a 1300 GTR would piss all over it.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

p.bro64 said:


> What I meant was I wouldn't even try on the bike, a 1300 GTR would piss all over it.


Ahh yes, well we'll see I hope. I come from bikes too and it is funny to be in the car this time


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

That's brilliant. Can't believe how quick the car is as we all know what a decent sports bike can offer!
Mate of mine has a gsxr-1000. Wonder how that would fair? Not against my car obviously as I'm only at stage 1 so wouldn't bother. But he's always like 'a car wouldn't get near my bike'!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I rekon in my current tune it would be close by 5 car lengths but id make it back plus more under braking.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Congratulations, you must be very proud.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

New Reg said:


> Then you can do this: :thumbsup:
> 
> Kawasaki Ninja ZX-14R (2012) vs Nissan GT-R AMS Alpha 12+ - YouTube


Found this one linked from the above. At first I assumed that the speedo was reading in kph. Apparently its mph. Assuming that it isn't some sort of wind up it looks a bit brisk.

412km/h (252mp/h) Hayabusa Turbo - Highspeed - YouTube

Also appears to be on public roads (perhaps in the US) and thus clearly very, very stupid too.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just out of interest, how fast is a Litchfield "stage 5" going at the redline in 4th?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Same as any GTR in 4th I think? There's no change to gear ratios


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one....my 35 out accelerated my old 57 plate R1 which had a full system, pc3, and blue printed engine....trouble putting the power down and front wheel on the ground in the bike. Mad to think there are actually cars that do beat bikes....I remember being told years ago no way will a car ever beat a bike....changed days


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> I rekon in my current tune it would be close by 5 car lengths but id make it back plus more under braking.


You wouldn't stand a chance against any of my bikes!!!

Kwak 636 not really a challenge due to lack of torque


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Not about being proud, just giving reference to power levels vs real world vehicles. OK a little proud.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Cris said:


> Found this one linked from the above. At first I assumed that the speedo was reading in kph. Apparently its mph. Assuming that it isn't some sort of wind up it looks a bit brisk.
> 
> 412km/h (252mp/h) Hayabusa Turbo - Highspeed - YouTube
> 
> Also appears to be on public roads (perhaps in the US) and thus clearly very, very stupid too.



Its not real, its in KMH - just look at eh scenery.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> You wouldn't stand a chance against any of my bikes!!!
> 
> Kwak 636 not really a challenge due to lack of torque



Happy to have a go on a track later this year


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Happy to have a go on a track later this year


Would be a pleasure.

I'll use the Toyota phrase " the car in front is just about to be behind".

It is amazing that a production car can whip the ass of a 600cc bike.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Bikes are very fast for very little money. However, money being absolutely no object, a car can always be made to go faster. Some of the Russian GTR's are just plain crazy.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Car vs Bike (Nissan GT-R vs Ducati) by autocar.co.uk - part two - YouTube


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

Glennyboy said:


> That's brilliant. Can't believe how quick the car is as we all know what a decent sports bike can offer!
> Mate of mine has a gsxr-1000. Wonder how that would fair? Not against my car obviously as I'm only at stage 1 so wouldn't bother. But he's always like 'a car wouldn't get near my bike'!


i had cbr600rr3 with full system doing 1/4 in 10.7 my bro had bog std k1 gsxr1000 doing 10.5some thing to compere to


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Fun for sure, but being a biker yourself you'll know in real world conditions where there's other cars, traffic lights, etc. a bike's quicker than any car point to point. So you won the drag races, but he'd be there first waiting as you pulled up to a destination. 

On a smaller racetrack it'll be hard for a bike to beat a tuned GT-R but that's primarily because of the difference in contact patches and clever electronic systems on the GT-R, but then racing a car against a bike on a track's not really safe to do. Only against the clock, say.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

paulock said:


> i had cbr600rr3 with full system doing 1/4 in 10.7 my bro had bog std k1 gsxr1000 doing 10.5some thing to compere to


The new 1000cc bikes 1/4mile in 9.4sec in standard trim. However some of my bikes run over 200bhp.

Vernon - out of interest what do you think you car 1/4miles in?


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Happy to have a go on a track later this year


I'm pretty sure no UK tracks run cars and bikes on track at same time, so this wouldn't happen. There's always the 'Ring'. Just as a comparison I think one of the quickest bikes there (R1- Std engine) does it in 7:20's iirc.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Last night I was out for a mooch and this ZX6R 636 62 plate pulls up next to me and just nails the limiter, so I think.... OK why not, Wee hours, Clear dual private runway, set of lights, EcuTek into 1.5Bar RaceRom and off we go. Didn't have time to get it into launch control so it was just a right foot mash in R.
> 
> Level 1,2nd level 3rd I move in front, 4th yes behind me, 5th he's moving backwards.
> 
> ...


Vernon, what 0-60 time did you get on the 0-100 in 5.7 (which is awesome by the way !)


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm still pretty new to GTR ownership but my retort for asking 'how fast is it mister' is that 'it's bike quick'...

I've been on bikes on and offroad since the age of 4 (now 36) so have a reasonable experience level of them. I think on a day to day basis the car is so much easier to rive quickly but its the same old addage on 2 or 4 wheels - there will always be someone more willing to risk stuffing it into a hedge more than you are so they will always be faster - right up to the point where they come to an abrupt stop...

There are a couple of vids I remember watching and the general answer was that bike pretty much takes it on the straights and the car catches up on the brakes and the corners - bigger rubber contact patch. I guess it comes down to the track type and whether its wet or dry...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

moochofun said:


> I'm still pretty new to GTR ownership but my retort for asking 'how fast is it mister' is that 'it's bike quick'...
> 
> I've been on bikes on and offroad since the age of 4 (now 36) so have a reasonable experience level of them. I think on a day to day basis the car is so much easier to rive quickly but its the same old addage on 2 or 4 wheels - there will always be someone more willing to risk stuffing it into a hedge more than you are so they will always be faster - right up to the point where they come to an abrupt stop...
> 
> There are a couple of vids I remember watching and the general answer was that bike pretty much takes it on the straights and the car catches up on the brakes and the corners - bigger rubber contact patch. I guess it comes down to the track type and whether its wet or dry...


I havnt been beaten yet by a Bike in it, but then again the best Ive had is an 848? duke. Waiting for the nicer weather and my engine build and gearbox, then I can rest


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> I havnt been beaten yet by a Bike in it, but then again the best Ive had is an 848? duke. Waiting for the nicer weather and my engine build and gearbox, then I can rest


Vernon

A Ducati 848 produces 120bhp, my Ducati 1098R produces 210bhp.

It will be a tad quicker than an 848!!

Be interesting to do a roll on from 30mph etc to see the difference

What do you think you car does 0-60mph and 0-100mph?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

0-100 already stated at 5.7s.

How do the bikes get on?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Eadon said:


> 0-100 already stated at 5.7s.
> 
> How do the bikes get on?


I did a 0-100 in 5.5 on my slightly tweaked Ducati Diavel, which is a heavy thing. Wasn't a standing start though, had a little bit of roll or I would flipped the bike. The new zx14 does a 9.7 quarter mile !!!!


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eadon said:


> 0-100 already stated at 5.7s.
> 
> How do the bikes get on?


These are the figures for a stock 1199, which, is supposedly a tad quicker than a stock 1098:

0-60mph in 3.82 sec and 57.47meters
0-100mph in 6.39 sec and 149.77meters
171mph in 28.94 sec and 1661meters
¼ mile: 10.87 sec @ 145.13 mph

However, I am assuming with 210bhp (Stock 1098 was 180) bikeracer1098's bike is modified, and, can probably better the times listed above.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Vernon
> 
> A Ducati 848 produces 120bhp, my Ducati 1098R produces 210bhp.
> 
> ...



From a roll any Thousand would have it up to 120. Any bike after 120 ish Aero becomes the major down factor.

Do you have a Vbox or anything like that, see what you can do standing 0-100. Be interesting to see what the comparison is like with a known bike.

Really looking forward to organising something with you later this year.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

I would say that my stg 5 is quicker than my modified 1098 by a reasonable margin. Mainly because the 1098 is to torquey and wants to flip first 3 gears, by the time you are in a higher gear the bike is running out of puff and the gtr aero and brute power takes over. On any given B road though below 70, my husaberg 650 race spec mortard would spank the gtr every time. It's all b0llox at the end of the day, because you can't push a sports bike safely on the road like you can GTR, and very few riders ride properly, and those which do, wouldn't street race a car round corners on the road.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun that 650.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> That looks like a lot of fun that 650.


628cc of 4 stroke single bliss, 70hp in a 110kg wet package with slipper clutch and quick shifter, running cut slicks... Yeah it's fun..


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Love the SM bikes!


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Its not real, its in KMH - just look at eh scenery.


The outer clock reading 220 is in mph and the smaller inner clock is km/h.
Turbo Busa engines can produce over 600 bhp so that kind of acceleration is not impossible.

What is kind of mental is that he was on the back wheel upto 140mph and also changed 3 gears in the process.

Hard to believe,but there are some truly crazy bastards in this world!


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Watch at 0:40 when the bike is supposedly at 220+ how slow it passes the left turn.

Edit: I keep watching it, to the point i'm not even sure now. 

The deceleration certainly seems real.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisneeves said:


> I would say that my stg 5 is quicker than my modified 1098 by a reasonable margin. Mainly because the 1098 is to torquey and wants to flip first 3 gears, by the time you are in a higher gear the bike is running out of puff and the gtr aero and brute power takes over. On any given B road though below 70, my husaberg 650 race spec mortard would spank the gtr every time. It's all b0llox at the end of the day, because you can't push a sports bike safely on the road like you can GTR, and very few riders ride properly, and those which do, wouldn't street race a car round corners on the road.


My 1098R is not a modified 1098 it is the race version as raced in British Superbikes and World Superbike hence why its 210BHP and got full OHLINS race suspension and Brembo brakes.

Yes you are correct the 1098 has got massive low down torque, however it is possible to accelerate flat out in first, second and third gear. It is also possible to wheelie the bike in 1st,2ns,3rd and 4th gear up to around 150mph.

However I do not agree with your point that your stage 5 car is quicker.

My bike will easily do 0-100mph in 5secs dead - will your car? Don't think so.

Your car may be quick but no match for my 1098R, Desmosedici or my tunned 2011 Honda CRB1000RR.

Once the weather improves it would be interesting to compare.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> My bike will easily do 0-100mph in 5secs dead - will your car? Don't think so.


My new target


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> From a roll any Thousand would have it up to 120. Any bike after 120 ish Aero becomes the major down factor.
> 
> Do you have a Vbox or anything like that, see what you can do standing 0-100. Be interesting to see what the comparison is like with a known bike.
> 
> Really looking forward to organising something with you later this year.


That would be great Vernon, be interesting to see how close it would be.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> My new target


Happy days.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> That would be great Vernon, be interesting to see how close it would be.


Indeed, Maybe we should make a big thing of it and get it recoded properly and invite 5th gear?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Neilo has had a play with fast bikes when his 34 was running 700-750bhp. I recall him saying bikes would take the lead but after about 100 mph he was over taking them. Given the 35 is quicker in gear changes I would like to think it would be closer.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah If seen this time and time again - that bloody gearbox is a huge advantage over any car and most bikes.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

No surprises there.. a stage 4/5 r35 will make quick work of a 600cc bike.. 1000cc is a whole different story though.

I have a gsxr1000 with a quick shifter and I'm sure that its just a little faster than my 650R


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

andrew186 said:


> No surprises there.. a stage 4/5 r35 will make quick work of a 600cc bike.. 1000cc is a whole different story though.
> 
> I have a gsxr1000 with a quick shifter and I'm sure that its just a little faster than my 650R


+1 my K5 GSXR is putting out 188BHP at rear wheel, also have Bazzaz traction control and quickshifter. It feels a bit quicker than my R35 but due to riding/driving positions, wind etc, it's hard to tell without a side by side comparison.
I was hoping to take it to the Runway meet in Wales at end of April, but sadly will be away with work.
Another day.............


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

I can brake leter than a bike, corner quicker, put the power down quicker, they always lose.
Major variable with bikes seems to be the riders, this has the most impact on the race from my experience.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is a good video.

Car vs Bike (Nissan GT-R vs Ducati) by autocar.co.uk - part two - YouTube

@bikeracer1098 How does your bike compare to this Duke? This GTR I think is standard.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Quite a lot of Russian GTR videos against bikes on YouTube. These ones show 800 bhp (or there abouts) GTR's against high power bikes. Not much in it really.

Nissan GT-R Switzer P800 vs Suzuki Hayabusa (0-300 Kmh) - YouTube

Nissan GT-R Switzer R800 vs Kawasaki ZX-14R - YouTube


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Drier track - Aprilia RSV4 Factory APRC SE vs Nissan GT-R - YouTube


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> Here is a good video.
> 
> Car vs Bike (Nissan GT-R vs Ducati) by autocar.co.uk - part two - YouTube
> 
> @bikeracer1098 How does your bike compare to this Duke? This GTR I think is standard.




Repost-see post 26 on page 2!

I think the Duke in the video is 160bhp so Bikeracer has more power at 210bhp. That is a standard 35 in the video tho.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> Drier track - Aprilia RSV4 Factory APRC SE vs Nissan GT-R - YouTube



Great video


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

New Reg said:


> Quite a lot of Russian GTR videos against bikes on YouTube. These ones show 800 bhp (or there abouts) GTR's against high power bikes. Not much in it really.
> 
> Nissan GT-R Switzer P800 vs Suzuki Hayabusa (0-300 Kmh) - YouTube
> 
> Nissan GT-R Switzer R800 vs Kawasaki ZX-14R - YouTube



Needs subtitles


----------



## datsun1 (Feb 14, 2013)

New Reg said:


> Then you can do this: :thumbsup:
> 
> Kawasaki Ninja ZX-14R (2012) vs Nissan GT-R AMS Alpha 12+ - YouTube


godddammmmm......


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

bikeracer1098 said:


> My 1098R is not a modified 1098 it is the race version as raced in British Superbikes and World Superbike hence why its 210BHP and got full OHLINS race suspension and Brembo brakes.
> 
> Yes you are correct the 1098 has got massive low down torque, however it is possible to accelerate flat out in first, second and third gear. It is also possible to wheelie the bike in 1st,2ns,3rd and 4th gear up to around 150mph.
> 
> ...


1098R modified is no comparision to my humble stable, and would destroy most if not all road legal cars. 

My 750hp gtr 35 will consistantly do 0-100 under 5.5 - 6.0secs with ease mid 5's given a fair wind. VBOX not pub talk times. This is with *ease, consistant*, and i do not need to be worried about dips and rises in the road or having a perfect surface. A little bit of wheel spin so what, does not matter. Given a racing style start under good conditions my bike would be quicker, your 1098r will be a lot quicker. But point is in real world conditions it is really hard to ride a litre bike to its true potential on the road, and on a bike, surface changes, camber, undulations in the surface etc matter.

I have been riding litre bikes for 20years, own a few, including a quick GTR, and say with confidence that a std gtr is good match for sports 600/750 and a tuned in excess of 700hp gtr 35 will give most litre sports a damn good run for the money with fractions of a second between them performance wise with the rider and conditions being the deceiding factor 9 times out of 10. you can't really compare a mod'd BSB spec 1098R with the average litre sports bike in this discussion, this is not the bike most sports car owners come into contact with often. I am very very jealous of your bikes though, but once my track blade is sold and i have some space an 1199s is calling...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Another Car V Bike discussion. It really does depend on machines and rider. Like other people on here i own both and they are quick in there own ways. As has been said a tuned 35 with its electronics and grip area is aways going to get away due to the bike rider trying to keep the wheel down or the rear one spinning. Yes they do wheelspin. So yes the are both quick and having both is the best way to have fun. My bike will emerge when the temp gets up a bit and it stops bloody raining :thumbsup:

Keep it on the black stuff guys


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Alan said:


> Another Car V Bike discussion. It really does depend on machines and rider. Like other people on here i own both and they are quick in there own ways. As has been said a tuned 35 with its electronics and grip area is aways going to get away due to the bike rider trying to keep the wheel down or the rear one spinning. Yes they do wheelspin. So yes the are both quick and having both is the best way to have fun. My bike will emerge when the temp gets up a bit and it stops bloody raining :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep it on the black stuff guys



I was waiting for you to join in:chuckle:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

TREG said:


> I was waiting for you to join in:chuckle:


You know me so well :bowdown1:


----------

